# My second attempt at a bud vase



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A few weeks ago a friend gave me an armful of Hibiscus cuttings and because I'll be seeing him tomorrow evening, I thought that it would be a nice gesture to make something for him, this is the result. It is in no way meant to be a tutorial, on the contrary, because I'm a total beginner at turning other than pens, all constructive criticism will be welcomed. The wood was green and I sprayed two coats of gloss lacquer (I said Poly on the photo. that's incorrect) but I thought it looked too shiny so I gave it a good rub-down with white shoe polish and I'm happy with the result. I poured some Danish oil into it and gave it a good swish around and removed the surplus a few hours later with a couple of tissues.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

That looks great Harry told Bernie in another post that you and him are putting me to shame. Nice that you can take a branch and make such a nice piece. Keep them coming Harry.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Harry, old son, is there anything you can't do? That is one great looking bud vase. I am totally proud of you.
:sold:


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Harry, once again you amase me.  It is projects like this that makes me wish I had not sold my lathe and chisels.

A beautiful job and well finished, I do like the bark that was left. I personally like knots and natural blemish left in the wood, it gives it a natural feel. 

In picture #1....... get the axe out "you got a tree growing out of your RAS",  

Beautiful piece, and well displayed. 

Have a great day I'm off to work. 

John


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Well done Harry, another notch on the bed post LOL. They look great and I no you will end up makeing a lot of them.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Very nice Harry,

It proves your sense of craft in all things is not a fluke. You've got the right idea about how to work wood it seems.

Excellent work,

Ed......


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Harry
Very nice indeed Harry. You did a great job and the resulting vase shows that you did. May I offer a small bit of advice since you say this is the first time you cut a tenon for the chuck you have? I may be wrong but it looks like you might of cut the tenon a little too wide and it could possibly be bottoming out on the chuck. MY ADVICE IS ALWAYS CUT THE TENON SHORTER THAN THE CHUCK IS DEEP. YOU WILL SEE WHY AS YOU CUT MORE AND MORE TENONS . Save yourself some future grief by doing this. Proud of you Harry. Bet the missus is too. Mitch


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

So Mitch,

Is this why one of my turnings kept coming out of the jaws? It was too long for the depth of the jaw?

Thanks in advance.

Ed......


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

As they say up here in the North Americas, Good on ya Harry!
Very nice turnings. Your new toys seem to be working nice.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry that is a great looking weed pot. I like the form and finish. Well done sir.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks to all of you for your continued support which is what is keeping me at it rather than giving it all away as I was inclined to do after my first bowl disaster. Thanks Mitch for your advice.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow, that's one hell of a bud vase there Harry. You did fantastic I think. The finished version reminds me of one of my wives collectible vases. This is more than a weedpot ( note a weedpot is not a place to hide your dope  ) It's definitely a vase Harry. And what's all this with you hot shots and the hollowing rigs? I am still us a bloody scraper and forstner bit  I think your buddy will be astonished at what you made from that piece of firewood! 

Corey

Corey


----------



## Pat Harris (Aug 18, 2008)

Harry, great job on the bud vase, I love the patch of bark left on. How did you not know it off while turning the other 3/4 of the piece?
Pat Harris


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Pure beginners luck Pat. As time goes by Pat, you'll see that at some things I'm a total amateur, at others quite good and there are actually some things that I claim to be expert at, one of which you'll realise is never using two words when twenty will do. A more serious one is routing.


----------

